# Marie3933 atteint les mil !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Cintia&Martine

Marie ! Marie ! Marie ! Marie ! Marie ! Marie ! Marie ! Marie !

Mil posts déjà... et quels mils ! Pas un post qui ne soit empreint de sympathie, gentillesse, sagesse et bonne humeur.

Merci pour nous acompagner tous les jours et rendre ces jours plus agréables.

Un cadeau.
Un beso
Martine


----------



## Paquita

Et moi qui n'ai même pas préparé de cadeau... alors que toi tu nous en as déjà fait 1000  sur le forum ...!!

Félicitations, Marie,​

 et merci pour tes messages 





> empreints de sympathie, gentillesse, sagesse et bonne humeur


 mais surtout documentés, précis, efficaces, comme nous les aimons, en un mot.

Bisous


----------



## swift

Bravo, Marie !
Como Martine se me adelantó, tenía que usar el rótulo más grande.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En plein dans le mille!
Félicitations!


----------



## jprr

Bien ! encore 2933 et tu seras à la hauteur de ton pseudo 
Félicitations, et merci pour la compagnie.


----------



## Marie3933

Ooooh! Comme c'est gentil à vous ! Merci beaucoup ! 
Vous êtes adorables ! Je n'avais rien vu de tout ça jusqu'à maintenant. Merci, les amis !

Mais attention ! mon numéro de téléphone (car 3933 en est le début) a neuf chiffres!


----------



## Tina.Irun

¡Tú sí que vales tus mil posts!
A mi también me encantan tus respuestas por su calidad y el respeto que demuestras hacia los que preguntan.


----------



## Marie3933

Gracias mil, Tina. Y a mí, las tuyas.


----------



## totor

*​mille bisous, marie !!!*
​


----------



## Marie3933

Gracias mil, Totor !


----------



## GURB

Pour tout ce que vous apportez à ce forum,* je vous salue Marie*!


----------



## Marie3933

Merci infiniment, Gurb, et merci pour cette magnifique chanson de mon pote Brassens !


----------



## Gévy

Mille ? La gamine ? La p'tie Marie3933 ?

 Ben c'est pas pour dire, mais elle se dépêche, mine de rien, la môme. On fête tout juste ses 1000 posts qu'elle en a déjà presque cent de plus ! Et tous valables, utiles et aimables (Gurb, tu aurais pu aussi dire: tout est bon chez elle y'a rien à jeter... ) C'est quoi ce bazard !!! Elle n'en fait qu'à sa tête ! 

Et tout ça pendant que je bosse comme une dingue loin du forum.

Ça ne va pas, ça ne va pas du tout. 

Bon, heureusement que je rentre mettre de l'ordre dans tout ça. 

Marie, privée désormais de dessert de postiversaire. Na.

Tu n'as plus qu'à t'entraîner dur pour continuer ton ascension vers les 2000. Tant pis si tu tires la langue, moi je te tire la mienne et mon chapeau avec. 

Un gros bisou et mille mercis pour ces aides constantes et joliment offertes à tous ceux d'entre nous qui en ont besoin. 

Avec toute mon amitié. 

Gévy


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Gévy ! Ton super-show m'a fait très plaisir et j'ai bien rigolé  . Merci, merci, merci.


----------



## galizano

Merci Marie pour ton implication !  A ce rythme là tu vas faire exploser tous les compteurs !


 Félicitations


----------



## Marie3933

Merci beaucoup, Galizano. Muak !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rhoooo ! Ça fait trop longtemps que je ne passe plus par ici !
Honte sur moi et tous mes descendants ! 

Puisque tu connais des tas de choses concernant les langues, je suis sûre que tu comprendras ceci :
··−· ··−·· ·−·· ·· −·−· ·· − ·− − ·· −−− −· ··· −−··−−  −− ·− ·−· ·· ·  −·−·−− 
−·−· ·−−−−· ··−·· − ·− ·· −  ··−· ·− −·−· ·· ·−·· ·  ·−−·−  −·· ··−·· −·−· −−− −·· · ·−· −−··−−  −· −−− −·  ··−−·· 


Bisettes. 

Et puis si tu comprends pas, tu chercheras, na ! 

P.S. : Pas encore 2000 plus d'un mois après ? Tss tss, spa sérieux tout ça... Pendant que Gévy bosse comme une dingue en plus !


----------



## Nanon

364 posts de Marie plus tard, toute ma gratitude et ¡mmuá, mmmuá, mmmmuá!


----------

